# Third and Final Show of the Year



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Settled in, Gibbs is looking relaxed, me not so much! 




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Good luck! Gibbs will charm them all 

Pics will be a must!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Good luck and yes lots of pictures!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck-breathe deep and HAVE FUN! That is why we have our horses!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mixed fortunes on day 1, didn't place in our first test, but scored fairly well, just mucked up our canter. Then we had two really good walk trot tests and got 3rds


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love how happy you look!! Great job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Great job, GH! Congrats!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats, he looks pleased with himself! What a cutie.


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

Great job! 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Good job! You look so happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's 10.50 here and I have just got home, after starting as 6 this morning. I will tell you the story of this wonderful weekend tomorrow, but this picture tells some of the story


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Excuseeee meee I'm waiting for more pictures pleeease.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here you go, sorry for the wait. 

Last weekend we were at our third and final show of the season, 3 amazing days away, great fun, terror, booze, laughs, rain, cold, more rain, even colder, and a great end to the show season.

Arrived on Friday and got settled in, giving the place the once over



















Saturday, well was thrown by the fact that we had our lope test first, then later in the day the two walk jog ones. The good news I scored well in the lope test, bad news everyone else scored better, I failed to place, but I didn't deserve any better. The two walk trot tests, scored well and placed 3rd in each.










I had a major panic before the walk trots, I was getting tacked up and couldn't find his my number anywhere, I had been out hand grazing him earlier with his number on, as required, but it had gone










Luckily one of the English riders in the group had her own number sets, so she made up a number for me and we were good to go. I was so glad to find the number later when I went out for another walk with the boy, saved me a fine! The other notable fact for Saturday was that I was totally unable to dismount without catching my shirt on the saddle horn, thank goodness for snaps!

Sunday started early, which was sad, because Saturday evening had finished very late, it was COLD and raining like heck, Gibbs poor boy was having issues with his breathing, so we didn't venture over to the small and dusty practice ring, I just led him around the stalls and then took my few minutes in the ring to warm him up. We had a great day, placed in all classes with two 3rds and a 4th. Once again the big things was our improved scores, we even got a 7 for a lope circle, which is just phenomenal to me, seeing as I couldn't even lope a circle without hanging on for grim death and singing out loud not 6 months ago. one of our Walk/Jog tests was judged by the woman who marked so hard, and commented hard at the last show, and she said it was "a very acceptable test" so happy with that.

The funniest moment of the day, we had Gibbs on soaked hay cubes, which gave him gas, so every time he coughed he farted, which echoed beautifully around the arena. His pièce de résistance was to wait until I was walking past the judges stand, which was set at rider level, and right on the rail, and he let a nice long rumbly fart, love him.


Over the three shows we have gone from scoring mid low 50's to low to mid 60's with one score over 65, all in all a great end to the season. Being indoors the lighting wasn't great, but here are the pics.

Sleeping between classes










In the ring














































You may just notice the sparkle on my back, I bought a cover for teh safety vest, but it looked HORRIBLE, so I blinged the vest instead.










If you look closely you will see that his blanket has a matching flamingo. 

here we go, the weekends rewards


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The show year journey!



Show 1, last weekend of May, scores of 53/54 on the Saturday, but oddly 63 on the Sunday. I still believe that the judge added 10 points to anyone who rode that day, the water was 4" deep at C and stretched right back to B. Comments were looking for longer freer strides, more straightness, squarer halts, and acceptance of contact.

Show 2, First weekend in July.

I felt very down reading the judges comments, we seemed to have so much to work on, and everyone agreed that she was a hard, but fair, marker. I was surprised when I checked that our scores had actually gone up into the 54/56 range, but still lots of work to do.

Show last weekend, and I feel like I'm riding a different horse, there is a clear distinction between his working walk, and his free walk, he is walking so well. His trot has gone from a Western soft jog, to something moving forward a little more, that I now have to learn to sit all over again.

A wide range of scores, from 58 to YIPPEE 65.325.

Best remark of the weekend, came from the judge from show #2, "A very acceptable test, just needs fine tuning"

We got 7's for his working walk, also a 7 for his free walk
we got a 7.5, for down the centre line and halt

we even, roll of drums, scored a 7 for his lope circle right lead, seeing as I couldn't even get him to strike off on his right lead in the beginning, I am just delighted.

The judge has no idea how far we have come, they just mark what we show them in the ring, but I am beyond pleased with The Awesome Mr Gibbs, my trainer and myself for achieving some great improvements this year.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol, I had a nice surprise at the show last week, I finally got my ribbons from the second day of the spring show










Gibbs total for the year










Seeing as every class, apart from one, was won by a trainer, I'm really happy with our results for the year, a great start, with plenty to aim at for next year.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Adding pics as it kind of goes, I never did get good pics of his new breast collar at the show, but remembered to do it the other day, I love the way it looks, I had to re dye the headstall to make sure it looked a good match.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice take, GH!! So proud of you guys!

And Mr Gibbs looks quite snazzy in his new matching breast collar and headstall. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

They will remain as his show outfit, I will swap him back to his every day stuff now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

